# BMW 335i Stage 2 Polishangel enhancement detail - Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, time for another write up...
After discussing the clients needs, a stage 2 enhancement was decided on, interior clean and leather repair to the drivers bolster. The car was left with us for the best part of a week, but due to the defects, this was spent on the paintwork alone and the interior will be rebooked at a later date... On with some pics...

On arrival...











Minimal bleed from iron x...



R-1NE via snow foam lance...



A thorough wash and iron x decontamination, then onto the claying... A small section of the roof revealing this...



And dry... Looking fresher already.



At this point the car was taken to the unit. Typically 3 stages of polishing with various pad/polish combos to get the paintwork how I wanted it to be.
Various pics throughout the process, starting with the roof area...







Boot lid...









Various pics from the rest of the process...

























































A further refinement set via Polishangel Invincible 9H primer and topped with centurion as lsp, both for looks and durability... Some after shots






















If you got this far, thanks for looking as always,
Mike @ Deeper Detail​


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and nice reflections shots.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good. Look forward to the interior detail.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job with great gloss and reflections.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sapphire black looks great when polished up. 

The 335i in saloon forum with small wheels is a bit of a Q car.


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Some difference...good work! :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Mike. Think your polishers cable has the lurgy, should be red shouldnt it:lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Mike. Think your polishers cable has the lurgy, should be red shouldnt it:lol:


It's the right colour 

Green hooligan


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

diesel x said:


> Great work and nice reflections shots.


Thanks diesel :thumb:


D said:


> Looks good. Look forward to the interior detail.


:thumb: I have a feeling it may be after Xmas now, but looking forward to it also, as the client keeps the interior pretty clean anyway, but the leather repair will be a huge improvement. 


GarveyVW said:


> Great job with great gloss and reflections.


Thanks Garvey


tonyy said:


> Very nice job:thumb:


Cheers tonyy


Kerr said:


> Sapphire black looks great when polished up.
> 
> The 335i in saloon forum with small wheels is a bit of a Q car.


:thumb:


DanN92 said:


> Some difference...good work! :thumb:


Cheers Dan


Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Mike. Think your polishers cable has the lurgy, should be red shouldn't it:lol:


Cheers Scott. The red one will be lurking somewhere on one of the pics... :lol:


Rascal_69 said:


> It's the right colour
> 
> Green hooligan


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking Good Mike..Quality work as per normal :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job as always matey :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

unique detail said:


> Looking Good Mike..Quality work as per normal :thumb:


Cheers matey, it took longer than expected, as per usual! 


DMH-01 said:


> Good job as always matey :thumb:


Appreciated mate. :thumb:


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

quality reflection shots there great work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

lau666 said:


> quality reflection shots there great work


Thanks lau :thumb:


AaronGTi said:


> Stunning work Mike :thumb:


Cheers Aaron :thumb:


Ant21 said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Thanks Ant :thumb:


----------

